# Mad Max - Fury Road - Erster deutscher Trailer



## FlorianStangl (17. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mad Max - Fury Road - Erster deutscher Trailer* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mad Max - Fury Road - Erster deutscher Trailer


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (17. Dezember 2014)

Wow! Endlich mal ein Regisseur, der sich was KOMPLETT neues traut. Nicht.


----------



## Van83 (17. Dezember 2014)

ja leck mich einer fett.. wo kann ich erstmal den trailer kaufen?


----------



## Cicero (17. Dezember 2014)

Sieht jetzt schon nach vielen sinnlosen 3D Effekten aus....


----------



## Seegurkensalat (17. Dezember 2014)

So langsam nervt mich die omnispräsente deutsche Synchronstimme von Bradley Cooper. Gefühlt gibt es kaum ein Spiel /Film /Serie, das ohne sie auskommt.


----------



## Van83 (17. Dezember 2014)

Cicero schrieb:


> Sieht jetzt schon nach vielen sinnlosen 3D Effekten aus....



Empfehlung: https://www.google.de/search?q=brüc...4.3471j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8


----------



## Cicero (18. Dezember 2014)

Van83 schrieb:


> Empfehlung: https://www.google.de/search?q=brüc...4.3471j0j8&sourceid=chrome&es_sm=122&ie=UTF-8



??? Muss ich den Kommentar verstehen ???


----------

